# Mantra-om shanti shanti shanti



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2010)

I found this while surfing YT for meditation. Very peaceful, IMO.



> mantra.  "shanti," which means "peace," is chanted three times. As  a spiritual aspirant, one chants shanti in desire for the occurrence of  circumstances conducive to a spiritual education. But these mantras can  be chanted for
> peace in a general sense as well.
> 
> www.myspace.com/vyanah



[yt]kadXf48umOc[/yt]


----------



## Flea (Mar 6, 2010)

How lovely!

I like the work of _Imee Ooi_ too.  Never been able to find a CD here though.


----------

